# Sigma 105mm f/1.4 DG HSM Art Series Lens to be Priced at €1,999?



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 6, 2018)

```
<a href="https://photorumors.com/2018/05/06/sigma-105mm-f-1-4-dg-hsm-art-lens-to-be-priced-at-e1999/">Photo Rumors</a> is reporting that a store in Lithuania has the yet-to-ship Sigma 105mm f/1.4 DG HSM Art Series lens priced at €1,999, which converts roughly to $2400 USD. USA pricing has yet to be announced by Sigma, but it’s highly likely that this will be the most expensive Art series lens in the Sigma lineup.</p>
<p>Sigma announced the development of the lens back in February ahead of CP+.</p>
<p>Sigma is currently running an instant rebate program on their Art series lenses, you can see which lenses qualify <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/sigma-announces-special-mothers-day-promotions-on-award-winning-art-lenses/">here</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## BeenThere (May 6, 2018)

That would be pricy all right and make it less likely to enter my kit. Still, anxiously awaiting reviews for this unique lens.


----------



## Chaitanya (May 6, 2018)

BeenThere said:


> That would be pricy all right and make it less likely to enter my kit. Still, anxiously awaiting reviews for this unique lens.


Nikon's 105mm f1.4 is even more expensive and Canon doesnt offer a equivalent lens. I dont know if Zeiss makes a Milvus/Otus lens of similar FL and aperture. For people who need that focal length the price is right.


----------



## RunAndGun (May 7, 2018)

Well, the Tokina 105 T1.5 cine lens is reportedly going to be $7500 US.


----------



## Woody (May 7, 2018)

Can't wait to get my hands on this one...


----------



## Pure Photo N.I (May 7, 2018)

Don't have an issue with pricing if it offers same or better performance than the Nikon 105mm f/1.4.


----------



## Bennymiata (May 7, 2018)

To me, this seems like it would be a good long portrait lens.
Personally, I like to take portraits hand held, and I reckon it would be hard to use hand held for any length of time.
When it arrives here in Oz, I'll certainly check it out however as it may have a unique look to it.
Customers will think it looks very expensive and professional, even though the price seems reasonable for what you get.


----------



## ewg963 (May 7, 2018)

I think the price is right if the quality is there. I'll put it in my bag.


----------



## BillB (May 7, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> BeenThere said:
> 
> 
> > That would be pricy all right and make it less likely to enter my kit. Still, anxiously awaiting reviews for this unique lens.
> ...



85mm f 1.4 would seem to be in the ball park, and on the long side there is 135mm, although not a F1.4.


----------



## Canoneer (May 7, 2018)

Woody said:


> Can't wait to get my hands on this one...



You'll need some very large hands. There are anti-aircraft guns with smaller barrel diameters than this lens.


----------



## Chaitanya (May 7, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> <a href="https://photorumors.com/2018/05/06/sigma-105mm-f-1-4-dg-hsm-art-lens-to-be-priced-at-e1999/">Photo Rumors</a> is reporting that a store in Lithuania has the yet-to-ship Sigma 105mm f/1.4 DG HSM Art Series lens priced at €1,999, which converts roughly to $2400 USD. USA pricing has yet to be announced by Sigma, but it’s highly likely that this will be the most expensive Art series lens in the Sigma lineup.</p>
> <p>Sigma announced the development of the lens back in February ahead of CP+.</p>
> <p>Sigma is currently running an instant rebate program on their Art series lenses, you can see which lenses qualify <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/sigma-announces-special-mothers-day-promotions-on-award-winning-art-lenses/">here</a>.</p>
> <span id="pty_trigger"></span>


Sigma 70mm Art Macro is also listed on website for 999Euros. 
https://www.fotofabrikas.lt/items/Veidrodiniams-fotoaparatams/Objektyvai/8617e8c.2-Sigma-70mm-F2.8-DG-Macro-Art-Canon.html


----------



## chrysoberyl (May 7, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> Sigma 70mm Art Macro is also listed on website for 999Euros.
> https://www.fotofabrikas.lt/items/Veidrodiniams-fotoaparatams/Objektyvai/8617e8c.2-Sigma-70mm-F2.8-DG-Macro-Art-Canon.html



Mmm...a little steeper than I had hoped. And focus by wire - well, it could be a good thing, if implemented properly, but it is concerning to me.


----------



## Chaitanya (May 7, 2018)

chrysoberyl said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Sigma 70mm Art Macro is also listed on website for 999Euros.
> ...


From the videos of CP+ it does seem like this lens has one of the better focus by wire implementations(fine tuning of focus seems to be the best of bunch) out there. As far as pricing is concerned I suspect its just one of those placeholder prices(same for that 105mm lens) and actual official price will be lower. At 999€/$ it does cost a lot more than Canon's excellent 100mm L and and is hardly 100$ lower than Sigma's own 150mm OS macro.


----------



## captainkanji (May 8, 2018)

A bit out of my price range. Maybe a rental will happen. I’ll stick with my 135 f/2.


----------



## RunAndGun (May 9, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> From the videos of CP+ it does seem like this lens has one of the better focus by wire implementations(fine tuning of focus seems to be the best of bunch) out there. As far as pricing is concerned I suspect its just one of those placeholder prices(same for that 105mm lens) and actual official price will be lower. At 999€/$ *it does cost a lot more than Canon's excellent 100mm L *and and is hardly 100$ lower than Sigma's own 150mm OS macro.



But it's two stops faster.


----------



## Chaitanya (May 9, 2018)

RunAndGun said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > From the videos of CP+ it does seem like this lens has one of the better focus by wire implementations(fine tuning of focus seems to be the best of bunch) out there. As far as pricing is concerned I suspect its just one of those placeholder prices(same for that 105mm lens) and actual official price will be lower. At 999€/$ *it does cost a lot more than Canon's excellent 100mm L *and and is hardly 100$ lower than Sigma's own 150mm OS macro.
> ...


I was talking about 100mm IS L macro not the non Macro L lens. There are two excellent choices 100$ either side of 1000$ mark either Canon's 100mm IS L macro or Sigma's 150mm OS HSM macro.


----------



## RunAndGun (May 20, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> RunAndGun said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...



So was I, especially since Canon does not make a 100mm non-macro L lens(or did you mean the non-L 100mm macro, which is excellent, as well?). Anyway, the Sigma 105mm f/1.4 will still be 2 stops faster than a f/2.8 lens. Big fast glass costs money. Canon's 200mm f/2.8 L is $750 US vs. Canon's 200mm f/2 L IS @ $5700 US. Granted it's not apples-to-apples since the f/2.8 doesn't have IS, but there's almost a $5K US difference just for one stop.


----------



## Ozarker (May 23, 2018)

Woody said:


> Can't wait to get my hands on this one...



Can't wait to see the photos, Woody.


----------

